# open feeding this time of year?



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Or feeding both inside and outside. I just don't want to open up the hives anymore due to squishing too many bees


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Folks are open feeding this time of year. Not sure they are using any particular system. Slop feeding is slop feeding. When I slop feed I use 55 gallon drums. I know another beek that uses 275 gallon totes. 

Why are you squishing bees when you open your hives?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

When you open feed, you feed a lot of neighbor bees. Build yourself some miller feeders. They don't drown many bees and are easily refillable. Search Dave Cushmans bekeeping site for lots of plans for accessories.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Top feeders work extremely well. The only downside is all the extra gear to shelter and move around when moving bees north and south.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

I had all my feeder on the inside last year but this year have them on the outside thinking they like to brood better on the inside due to temperature seems a little warmer. So when feeder is on inside I just had to slide the lid a couple of inches but know I have to remove the lid completely. I will have to put them on the insides when I get a chance. 
I have never seen barrel feeding. I have used it for water but never thought for syrup. 

Vance, I don't have neighboring bees where I'm at but I will look into those feeder you where talking about.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I put in that mesh that round bales are wrapped with to give the bees something to walk on. You can end up drowning alot of bees slop feeding if you dont give them something to stand on for the syrup. Arizona probably dont need to worry about excess rain, but you might think about protecting the top of the drum from rain to keep excess water out of syrup. 

Its really better to use the individual feeders whether top or frame feeders than to slop feed.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm open feeding right now both pollen sub (dry) and 2 flipped 5 gallon buckets. I got the idea from watching a fat bee man episode on you tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfoglwgrDZA . I'm calling them feeding stations  We had a cold snap just after I started feeding but I can see hive growth and more bee activity. It's been about 8 days now and I found that I needed more holes in the bucket than the 8 I had ans also when the syrup went dry the bees started fighting a little more at the hives.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been open feeding. I put out a five gallon bucket everyday. Just put some pine straw on top of the syrup and the bees will empty it out by the afternoon.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

beesohappy said:


> I'm open feeding right now both pollen sub (dry) and 2 flipped 5 gallon buckets. I got the idea from watching a fat bee man episode on you tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfoglwgrDZA . I'm calling them feeding stations  We had a cold snap just after I started feeding but I can see hive growth and more bee activity. It's been about 8 days now and I found that I needed more holes in the bucket than the 8 I had ans also when the syrup went dry the bees started fighting a little more at the hives.


Did u drill the side of the bucket with like a 1/16 hole? I was thinking u can even stack them up


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

That sounds about right. Start with the smallest size first because you can always go up from there. I'm not sure about stacking just because the weight may add to much pressure and make the buckets leak. Also, try to make the holes low enough so the bees can get as much of the syrup as possible and space it out about every inch. That way a lot of bees can feed at a time. I use the buckets that have the hollow lip on the side and it acts like a cup for the syrup when I first flip the bucket over.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

azbees said:


> I don't have neighboring bees where I'm at but I will look into those feeder you where talking about.


I would be surprised if there are literally no honey bees around. You guys have africanized bees in your parts, right? 

I like hive top heaters alot. The plastic ones from Kelley will stay warm when above the cluster which allows bees to beed longer than normal. I usually rotate a few on multiple hives. Feed a hive 3 gallons for a couple days, move it onto another hive. I don't like open feeding, if you have many hives or really lazy than open feeding may appealing.

ps. Went to glendale a few years back for the national championship at the snake dome and loved the city!


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

If you want the feeders on the inside of the pallet vs the outside just turn the box around!


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Their may be a hive or two in the area but I have noticed the Africanzed like to hang out near the city in roofs and such.don't see them building come in a tree. All the swarms I caught where on building of some kind. I think they like thick deep shade which our trees rarely have out here. My bee yards are near agricultural and desert right now. I'm gonna end up feeding inside and outside with 5 gallon pails inverted to see how they take it. I have about 200 hives in each of my two yards. I think ill start with 3 or 4 buckets 

Babybee , I wrapped my hives in plastic so I can't swap the box around.

Burns , what and where is the snake dome?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Pine hay just don't sound right.


Yeah, so does liquid feeding in December, should have been done in Oct.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

:lpf:

Yep I see the pine needles down there are huge and yep I see folks baling them like hay or straw and selling it for mulch. It just struck me funny first time I heard the term pine straw. 

John I did not know that about Coke. I will keep that in mind next time I am in S Ga.

Mark you are correct. Pine Hay would sound rediculous, but I would love seeing some city folks try and feed a bale of pine straw to their goats or horse. That would really make me fall over laughing.


----------

